# Am I Late On Phoebe Bridgers?



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Anyone catch the SNL finale? Full marks for intensity, raw screaming and Pete Townsended a Deusenburg(sp?). Checking out some her other stuff, what’s not to like? Cute, sings well, band seems to have multiple gear geeks.








Phoebe Bridgers - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

and John Entwistle outfits! Nope, never heard of her before. But I live under a rock


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I've got a bone to pick with her.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I had never heard of her but my social media was very excited about her appearance on SNL. She’s growing on me. I hear a little Lisa Loeb and Jane Siberry.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Btw that wasn’t the finale. There’s another new one next week.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Been listening to her for about six months since I read a little bit about her album in a guitar mag.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I had the volume on low last night and the tunes didn't catch me then but upon re-listening to the Kyoto clip above with some volume, sounds good. The guitar destruction bit felt out of place to me and just plain stupid.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Alex said:


> I had the volume on low last night and the tunes didn't catch me then but upon re-listening to the Kyoto clip above with some volume, sounds good. The guitar destruction bit felt out of place to me and just plain stupid.


Who know what goes through their minds but this must have been pre-planned as none of the band members took notice. Poor monitor too. Was that a Danelectro?


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I became aware of her through the Ryan Adams NYT article/scandal. Love the related song “Motion Sickness.” The album it’s on is really well-recorded and sounds great, too. Lots of nice layered guitar tones. Very solid songwriter and singer.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I had never heard of her before this. She's OK. I hear the worbbley 80's thing in there. Certainly not the worst current artist SNL have had in the last couple of years. 

Not in the clip above, but I don't think I've ever been OK with smashing gear. Like the first time I saw the Woodstock movie and Townsend smashed his SG. By Who standards, it was relatively OK and after he smashed the crap out of the bottom to achieve feedback, he (presumably) threw it to an audience member. I remember thinking, just give it to them without the attempt to destroy part. I was broke, I would have surely taken it. 

Don't smash your gear, give it to a kid who wants to learn.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Who know what goes through their minds but this must have been pre-planned as none of the band members took notice. Poor monitor too. Was that a Danelectro?


"and Pete Townsended a Deusenburg(sp?) " it was a ~3K guitar. I didn't mind it, it was a pretty intense performance.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Here's the smash vid, it wasn't up yet when I posted last night.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think that's a baritone Danelectro


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

keto said:


> "and Pete Townsended a Deusenburg(sp?) " it was a ~3K guitar. I didn't mind it, it was a pretty intense performance.


Danelectro. Much cheaper than $3k.

You can zoom in pretty tight on the headstock in this pic...


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

She Townsended a prop speaker box...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, my mistake on the guitar, I was doubting myself but kept seeing the D logo on the body and thinking Deusy.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> By Who standards...


As I stated here before, I saw the Who when they were still an "alternative' act opening for Hermans Hermits.

The wrecking of gear (which they apparently spawned) is just another bullshit media distortion, and a misrepresentation of the actual facts that I witnessed in their early live show. I saw an exciting new act that was trying to express over-the-top involvement with the music and -- *things naturally just got broken as a by-production of the wild action*.

It was very creative, first and foremost, and not necessarily destructive.

Let me give you an example from that epic event. While Daltry danced and swung his mike out over the crowd. Townsend spent a great deal of time balancing his guitar in the palm and fingers of his right hand. He was obviously very particular about it. Finally he hurled it about twelve feet into the air. Headstock pointing straight up and twirling like a carousel. Then he caught the thing on its way down and went into his patent windmill slash while doing the splits! With a cord plugged in!! Totally fucking athletic!!!

Not some cheap trick...

Moon booted his drums away from himself for a finale, but here again it looked like he was going for a visual effect, not he was trying to break them. He would need them again at the next gig after all.

Of course I imagine things didn't always go so well when you lived on the edge like that, and things got broken in the process. Probably the same thing in hotel rooms. "It was an 'accident'". 😝😝😝 EDIT: or as my kids used to say: "Dad, I did it 'by-askin'-it'."


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> As I stated here before, I saw the Who when they were still an "alternative' act opening for Hermans Hermits.
> 
> The wrecking of gear (which they apparently spawned) is just another bullshit media distortion, and a misrepresentation of the actual facts that I witnessed in their early live show. I saw an exciting new act that was trying to express over-the-top involvement with the music and -- *things naturally just got broken as a by-production of the wild action*.
> 
> ...


I was with you till the "hotel room" comparison!! Ha, ha...


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Ha, I also saw the Who open for HH back in the day -- talk about a total mismatched bill! What I witnessed was a full-on demolition derby by Keith and Pete in the My Generation closer.

The el-destructo episode last night on SNL left me laughing and sad... John Hiatt said it best:
Oh, it breaks my heart to see those stars
Smashing a perfectly good guitar
I don't know who they think they are
Smashing a perfectly good guitar
Gotta say that Dano sure stood up to the abuse!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds like another rehashing of 80s melancholy to me. Not really my cup of tea, but I can hear what people like about it. 

TG


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

DavidP said:


> John Hiatt said it best:


+1

Where did you catch The Who and HH's. The Blues Magoos were first on the triple bill in Thunder Bay. Also way better than HH. Fortunately someone phoned in a bomb scare that put an abrupt end to Peter Noonan's cutesy teenage waste of time.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Her vocals kind of gave off a Kathleen Edwards vibe to me.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Reminds me of this dude. Sufjan Stevens


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I caught the Who/HH show in Winnipeg -- honestly can't recall if a 3rd act initially opened -- if it was the Magoos, they weren't memorable enough to remember...
I really went to see the Who, and left after the first few songs by Herman's Hermits. After the debris from the Who was removed from the stage, I believe they opened with Mrs. Brown -- that was truly anti-climatic!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

sambonee said:


> Reminds me of this dude. Sufjan Stevens


The prominent trumpets made me think the exact same thing right away.

If you're going to smash gear, I think you need to be a little more athletic about it. She looked like she was beating laundry against the rocks.

I too saw Townsend disembowel a white-on-white Strat and a large Sunn amp back in the day. Pete was wearing white bell-bottoms and a white frilly shirt, so when he raised his right arm in preparation for a "windmill" the image was quite striking. The guitar was rendered into pieces, rather than simply stopping at dysfunctional. I know because a chunk of the body with the bridge landed in the hands of a guy I knew, who was sitting up close. They were touring _The Who Sell Out_ and came to Ottawa. "I Can See for Miles" was charting at the time. Certainly one of the great one-note solos. I may be blurring several different concerts together, but I seem to recall the bill as The Ohio Express as openers, followed by The Troggs, with the Who as headliners.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

mhammer said:


> The prominent trumpets made me think the exact same thing right away.
> 
> *If you're going to smash gear, I think you need to be a little more athletic about it. She looked like she was beating laundry against the rocks.*
> 
> I too saw Townsend disembowel a white-on-white Strat and a large Sunn amp back in the day. Pete was wearing white bell-bottoms and a white frilly shirt, so when he raised his right arm in preparation for a "windmill" the image was quite striking. The guitar was rendered into pieces, rather than simply stopping at dysfunctional. I know because a chunk of the body with the bridge landed in the hands of a guy I knew, who was sitting up close. They were touring _The Who Sell Out_ and came to Ottawa. "I Can See for Miles" was charting at the time. Certainly one of the great one-note solos. I may be blurring several different concerts together, but I seem to recall the bill as The Ohio Express as openers, followed by The Troggs, with the Who as headliners.


I don't think she though of leverage in the moment, she was swinging it from fairly close to the body rather than from the headstock. Unathletic is what I had thought too.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> I've got a bone to pick with her.


I’ve got a boner lol


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Read on tgp, her guitar player is Brad Whitford’s son and supposedly a monster player. Will be diving deeper.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

DavidP said:


> I caught the Who/HH show in Winnipeg -- honestly can't recall if a 3rd act initially opened -- if it was the Magoos, they weren't memorable enough to remember...


You would remember the Blues Magoos -- they had special suits made with flashing lights built in. The "climax" of that nonsense was a red heart that flashed on & off over the singer's groin. Friggin hilarious. Even that made Hermans Hermits look pathetic. This was for their psychedelic jam on _You Ain't Seen Nothin Yet_. They were quite good as musicians -- really enjoyed their act.


----------

